#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Excel Formula: Get the closest value with multiple criteria

## vinzdd

So now I am hopeless, Ive been searching the entire web just to figure out how to make my table happen. I hope someone can help me. Here is my problem:

Date	Person	Entry
5/14/2015	Danny	1:56 AM
5/14/2015	Red	2:41 AM
5/14/2015	Arthur	3:26 AM
5/14/2015	Danny	4:11 AM
5/15/2015	Andrew	4:56 AM
5/16/2015	Red	5:41 AM
5/17/2015	Dave	6:26 AM
5/18/2015	Vin	7:11 AM
excel1.JPG

If you notice, Danny have 2 entries in one day. How can I get only the time which is the closest to the time he was expected to  enter? Below is the output:
Date	Person	Expected time	Actual Entry
5/14/2015	Danny	2:00 AM	
5/15/2015	Red	2:00 AM	
5/16/2015	Arhur	4:00 AM	
5/17/2015	Andrew	4:00 AM	
5/18/2015	Dave	6:00 AM	
5/19/2015	Vin	6:00 AM	
excel2.JPG

I hope you can help me with this guys,  my brain really hurts a lot now. Thanks.

----------


## vinzdd

anyone please

----------

